# Pictures of my new to me 4914



## oilslick (Nov 17, 2012)

Well people,

My oldest son had to help 'ol computer illiterate dad out with loading the pictures of my 4914. This is a freash out the crate shots, as the lathe was pretty well clean. It came with a lot of tooling not shown in the pics, a Royal lever collet set with 20 collets, carbide bits, dead centers, center drill set, dog plate and Jacobe's 1/2" tailstock chuck. The part that I'm really excited about is the taper attachment, gonna make some miniature brass cannons for my grandson to play with, and maybe a golfball Mortar for grampa). It is going to be fun, fun, fun!!


Randy


----------



## 7HC (Nov 18, 2012)

oilslick said:


> Well people,
> 
> My oldest son had to help 'ol computer illiterate dad out with loading the pictures of my 4914. This is a freash out the crate shots, as the lathe was pretty well clean. It came with a lot of tooling not shown in the pics, a Royal lever collet set with 20 collets, carbide bits, dead centers, center drill set, dog plate and Jacobe's 1/2" tailstock chuck. The part that I'm really excited about is the taper attachment, gonna make some miniature brass cannons for my grandson to play with, and maybe a golfball Mortar for grampa). It is going to be fun, fun, fun!!
> 
> ...




That looks heavy duty, very nice.  Is the top cover for the headstock missing or was it just removed for the pics?
That taper attachment looks solid! )


M


----------



## oilslick (Nov 18, 2012)

7HC said:


> That looks heavy duty, very nice. Is the top cover for the headstock missing or was it just removed for the pics?
> That taper attachment looks solid! )
> 
> 
> M



Thanks 7HC......I took the top cover off for cleaning, thought I might as well take some pictures. I'm trying to find out what kind of gear grease to put on the gears, I had heard Mobilux #2, have'nt seen any on the various suppliers catalogs yet. I'd guess just about any thick or tacky grease would do. I'm going to use Mobil 24 DTE for the spindle bearings and Vactra # 2 for every thing else. Gotta get powered up soon, VFD or RPC, leaning towards a RPC though.

Randy


----------



## richard.nott (Nov 18, 2012)

using a rotary phase control will cost twice what a variable frequency drive will cost. with a vfd you have speed control and direction control at your finger tips. you can even adjust your decelaration time.
Richard


----------



## kbmod23 (Nov 18, 2012)

that rascal looks ready to do some serious fun projects,
if that taper attachment is as accurate as it looks no more worrying about
tooling you can make that end pretty easily anyway!


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cool Randy!  The taper attachment and the Royal collet setup makes that a fine machine.  It looks in great shape as well.  I use Mobil 1 synthetic grease on my 4902, I think WalMart still sells it.  I used a Teco FM50 VFD to power mine.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 19, 2012)

this is a ridiculously clean and well tooled up lathe - congratulations.


----------



## Toolgrinder (Nov 21, 2012)

Wonderful looking machine. Your very lucky.


----------



## Clausing (Nov 22, 2012)

Here ya go brother. There are references to oil and oiling. Plus much more.

Bill


----------



## Clausing (Nov 22, 2012)

Clausing said:


> Here ya go brother. There are references to oil and oiling. Plus much more.
> 
> Bill





and here are the cross references of different brands... enjoy


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 22, 2012)

Very very nice!!!!!!


----------



## oilslick (Nov 22, 2012)

Clausing said:


> and here are the cross references of different brands... enjoy



Thanks Clausing or is it Bill, anyway this reference chart clears up the lubrication oil for my 4914. I've looked for Mobilux 2, no luck so far, the way oil and DTE 24 are easy to find. Do you have 3 phase power to your shop, or run a VFD or RPC, I'm on the fence about the VFD or RPC. I'm into classic cars and trucks, '67 Mercury Cougar XR7 and a '68 F-100 as daily drivers. I used to be a machinist when I was a kid, retired now and wanting to make custom parts and cool things with my Clausing.....Later


Randy


----------



## Clausing (Nov 22, 2012)

Bill or Clausing no dif......The shop I'm in does not have 3 phase. I researched enough to figure out that what was best for the equipment was a 10 HP rotary converter. I now have little worries about juice.

 I too have an affinity for old iron. We are completing a '37 Chev buisness coupe, a '40 Ford sedan, making the group's 55 Chevy Nomad drag car streetable, and have a '51 Henry J on the rotissiary for final bodywork before putting it back on a gasser frame. We completed a 50's era rail dragster for our dragstrip's nostalgia drags this summer.  A '48 Anglia, 62 Chevy II, and a whole bunch of old iron outside on the North Forty just waiting for their turn before we die. I am the oldest at 66, the youngest is late 40's, so we better get it on. Just thankful for Montana winters, gives us the encouragement to stay in side and work on our toys.


----------



## oilslick (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice old iron there Bill. Love the flathead engine, thanks for the pics)

Randy


----------



## architard (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd go with the VFD. I have my 4914 hooked up to a TECO FM50, the same as Ken and Sharon I believe. If you need help figuring out how to control the forward and reverse with the original switch I still have the wiring diagram I sketched out when I figured out mine. 

I'd love to see some more pictures of the taper attachment. They always come up on ebay but they are always out of my price range. I haven't seen to many pictures of how they actually mount to the lathe. I'd like to look into fabricating one eventually. 

Congrats! She's in excellent shape.


----------



## oilslick (Nov 23, 2012)

architard said:


> I'd go with the VFD. I have my 4914 hooked up to a TECO FM50, the same as Ken and Sharon I believe. If you need help figuring out how to control the forward and reverse with the original switch I still have the wiring diagram I sketched out when I figured out mine.
> 
> I'd love to see some more pictures of the taper attachment. They always come up on ebay but they are always out of my price range. I haven't seen to many pictures of how they actually mount to the lathe. I'd like to look into fabricating one eventually.
> 
> Congrats! She's in excellent shape.



Thanks Kent, I wondered how, with only 110v single phase service....... how in the heck does the Teco FM50 feed 110v single phase in and turned it into 220v 3 phase out. There must be some powerfull digtal 'genies' at work there:lmao: If I go the VFD route, it would have to be 220v single in and 220v 3 phase out for me.

You seem to be a computer savvy guy, I'm not too much into computers. If you watch youtube any, check up on the Machinist Tips guy his penname is "tubalcain", he has over 100 vids in his series of videos. The one that got my attention was Machine Shop Tips #71. Titled Atlus lathe taper turning, parts 1 and 2. This video shows how he made a taper attatchment.


Randy


----------



## architard (Nov 30, 2012)

The VFD is quite honestly amazing. You don't necessarily have to have 220V single phase to run 220 3 phase. The model I have runs on 110V single phase and outputs 220 3 phase. If you have 220V available you might as well go that route. But make sure the VFD you get can have that as an input. 

I actually run my VFD on a 50' 10 gauge extension cord running from my apartment out to my shed. The lights are also powered off the same circuit. I know it's not ideal but I rent and can't really go adding power to my shed without jumping through a lot of hoops. I can barely get my landlord to fix my fence which  blew over from Sandy. 

I've actually seen all of MrPete's videos, including the taper attachment video. Great stuff!


----------



## twstoerzinger (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't claim to be an electronics expert, but here's how an EE explained the basics of VFD's to me:
The VFD takes in 60 hz power, single or three phase.
It then proceeds to convert it all to fairly high quality DC power on the "DC Buss."
The big transistors then use the DC power to generate the output 3 phase AC power at the frequency and voltage needed.

I think the 1 phase input and 3 phase output hook-up is considered an "off label" use by the manufactures, but this is a well known application.

Someone else may have to correct me on this part, but I believe that you have to de-rate the VFD when running 1P to 3P.
In other words, if you want 2 HP, 3P output, you might need a VFD rated for 5 HP when you only feed it 1P.

Terry S


----------



## oilslick (Dec 4, 2012)

RPC is the route I'm going, with an other 3 phase machine in the near future like a Bridgeport mill coming. I absolutely hate programming digital crap. although I want a DRO on the mill. I want to keep all the drum switches and speed changes stock configuration. I talked it over with my electrician and he agreed with my decision to keep it simple and have the available power for future projects.


----------

